# Delayed NGD. DC800 w/ Kiesel Pickups.



## Galius (Oct 19, 2014)

As Jeff was finalizing the passive pickups he was messaging me about doing a special build with them for me. I went back and forth between a tasty new finish color (trans-white, lizardburst) on flamed or quilted maple but really wanted to try out the new zebrawood board he had just unveiled. In my head something just seemed right about black limba with a zebrawood board so I dropped the other finishes in favor of this. Jeff had it done in about 4-5 weeks. So here she is!

As always absolutely top notch craftsmanship. Actually I think this is the best of the 5 I have purchased so far. The most lacking aspect of the DC800s was the active pickups (though pretty usable) but these new passives.....where do I begin? I guess of all the pickups i've played I would put these closest to a Lundgren M8. Moderate output, plenty of clarity, punchy, articulated. I had this guitar for a few days before Carvin posted the pickup comparison and I had already formed this opinion, but having a side by side comparison was nice to hear how spot on I felt I was. I know most people around here are pickup snobs that have been waiting for the passive route option with plans to just replace the stock passives with whatever trendy 8 string pickup they are a fan of, but i'm telling you you would be flushing your money down the toilet. These will perform equal to or better than any $200-400 pickup sets out there! So now the DC800 is an EVEN BIGGER bang for your buck.


----------



## dc_player (Oct 19, 2014)

Very stunning guitar! The zebra wood really compliments the black limba.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow. That wood combo is stunning.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 19, 2014)

Yesss! The black back looks great. Usually not a fan of it, but in satin matte and against the top, it really pops.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 20, 2014)

That's one Klassy Kiesel.


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, great fall environment pictures with that piece!


----------



## 7JxN7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I was really enjoying scrolling through this thread........ then the pics stopped....

Fantastic looking guitar man! Simple, yet very classy and well put together HNGD


----------



## decreebass (Oct 20, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what about that is "Kiesel?" - It's beautiful, to be sure, but other than the fretboard, I don't see anything, I dunno, 'extra special, Kiesel-y' about it. Sorry if it seems like I'm pissing in your Cheerios; I'm only curious 

HNGD!

EDIT: saw your clarification and re-titling - now I get it. Although, the onus rests solely on you for making us all think it was a Kiesel edition and then our subsequent confusion...  Anyway, like others have stated - It's just beautiful. I hope you post sound clips. My next DC800 is gonna be passive with those pups for sure!


----------



## mphsc (Oct 20, 2014)

Love it man. Let me know if you ever want to sell back the spalted single hum DC800.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 20, 2014)

decreebass said:


> Out of curiosity, what about that is "Kiesel?" - It's beautiful, to be sure, but other than the fretboard, I don't see anything, I dunno, 'extra special, Kiesel-y' about it. Sorry if it seems like I'm pissing in your Cheerios; I'm only curious
> 
> HNGD!



Yeah I was going to ask, this isn't a Kiesel Edition, it's a standard DC800 with a zebrawood board, isn't it? That threw me off as well, I don't see any of the KE features on this one so I'm guessing it's not a Kiesel Edition.  Beautiful guitar nonetheless and I'm glad to see the passive 8 string pickups coming out finally.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Galius (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! However I never implied it was a "Kiesel edition" whatsoever. It was just another Carvin reference since the Kiesel family are the owners. Also Jeff done this build for me as he doesn't only build the Kiesel editions, and lastly the new passive pickup line is being named "Kiesel Pickups" separately as stated by Jeff on his FB page. So sorry is you guys assumed that was what was implied, but I would not do so since it's obvious by the pictures


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 20, 2014)

She's a real hottie rolling around in those leaves man. Gorgeous front, satin black booty, that's all a guy needs. I really am interested in these new pickups, especially when the 7 string version comes out. Glad to hear they are kicking ass! 

Glorious NGD dude. It's one of the best looking DC800s yet!

Edit: Spoke too soon! Kiesel 7 vs. Nazgul 7
http://soundcloud.com/thelivingdoorway/kiesel-7-string-bridge-vs-seymour-duncan-nazgul


----------



## mphsc (Oct 20, 2014)

^ said perfectly.


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 21, 2014)

Is it going to be an upcharge for kiesel pickups? I want a 7 with em bad. Carvin should offer them covered too!!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Oct 21, 2014)

This guitar with actives would've been just another DC800 that's attractive, but marred by those big, ugly plastic rectangles crammed into the front of it. This guitar as it sits, with passives _that could be returned if you don't care for some aspect of it_ is f**king phenomenal.

I don't pay much guitar, just ogle them, but this makes me seriously want a Carvin now!


----------



## ChrisH (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh man! I saw your guitar in the back and I got real jealous. That top is killer!

Glad you were the one who got that one! Congrats and happy NGD!!!


----------



## Doulton (Oct 21, 2014)

The only thing I can say when I see that is: damn that hawt


----------



## Toejam (Oct 21, 2014)

That's awesome! When I ordered my 1-hum DC800 back in April, Jeff told me I could get the passive route but I had to supply my own pickup. I debated a DiMarzio D Activator as well as Duncan Black Winter or Nazgul. I ultimately decided on the Nazgul and sent it in. A week later, he tells me they're working on their new 8-string pickups and that he'd send me one eventually.  I don't regret the Nazgul, though.


----------



## The Scenic View (Oct 21, 2014)

You had me at "new finish option". Happy NGD!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2014)

I see your guitar now has camouflage for when it goes out in the wild. 

I'm normally not one for fancy exotic tops like that, but hnnng it looks awesome here. 

Also, please let these pickups be available for 6 strings.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 21, 2014)

Mother of God that is awesome. I  it! 

The board fits the body and headstock perfectly. I got a thing for natural finishes like that. Along with the black hardware and the black back that guitar is perfect, imo.

Congrats man, have fun with her.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 21, 2014)

Dang, you really know how to do an NGD photo shoot! That is one hot combo of woods. But I have to say, those mushrooms growing out of the side of that tree are wigging me the fvck out! Can you please hack away at them with an axe and spray some WD40-with-a-lighter homemade napalm on the stumps?


----------



## Galius (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you much gentlemen! I felt a bit in a rush to decide on what exactly I wanted so I could let Jeff know, but as soon as I done a rough mockup of the woods I knew it would mesh well and was what I wanted. It actually turned out to look ALOT like the examples I used for the mockup. I was leaning most for Lizardburst at first but I think something like that is a bit "loud" for my taste. I was really close to doing a trans-black back but didnt want to risk it looking grayish like I have seen some end up.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I see your guitar now has camouflage for when it goes out in the wild.
> 
> I'm normally not one for fancy exotic tops like that, but hnnng it looks awesome here.
> 
> Also, please let these pickups be available for 6 strings.



Actually Jeff posted this just over a week ago 

"Really excited about the new line of pickups..... Kiesel Pickups! Model numbers are set, just need to name them, hmmm any ideas? The 8 string line is completed, 7 string is in final development and the 6 string line has just started testing. These pickups are amazing and are being compared to all the big boys. Stay tuned for more updates and sound clips. #kieselguitars #kieselpickups #customshoppride Carvin Guitars"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2014)

Galius said:


> 7 string is in final development and the 6 string line has just started testing. T


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 22, 2014)

Galius said:


> I was leaning most for Lizardburst



What is the lizard burst finish? Like a yellow to green to black burst?


----------



## Galius (Oct 22, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> What is the lizard burst finish? Like a yellow to green to black burst?


In the pic I seen it looked like a yellow to dark green burst.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 22, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> Is it going to be an upcharge for kiesel pickups? I want a 7 with em bad. Carvin should offer them covered too!!



Don't be surprised if you can get them after NAMM  7's & Covers +


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks amazing man! One of the nicer Carvins i've seen recently.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 22, 2014)

i love zebra wood. my acoustic is made entirely out it.

so naturally i love that fretboard haha


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 22, 2014)

The black back just makes this thing amazing. I love it! Enjoy the awesome guitar! Hoping to snag some Carvin's myself soon!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't help but wonder if they will make Kiesel 8 pups in soapbar routes for those who aren't digging the stock DC800 actives anytime soon. I would love to replace the 57/66's in my strandberg but I need soapbar routes to keep the aesthetic of the guitar on the up and up.


----------



## Alex C (Oct 30, 2014)

This is incredible! The fretboard looks perfect with the top wood. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rahnvu (Oct 30, 2014)

I have never considered buying a Carvin. This just might ruin it. My savings too. 

I can't find zebrawood as an option in their custom builder, do i have to mail them?


----------



## weirdoku (Oct 30, 2014)

You can .... me sideways with that and I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Galius (Nov 2, 2014)

rahnvu said:


> I have never considered buying a Carvin. This just might ruin it. My savings too.
> 
> I can't find zebrawood as an option in their custom builder, do i have to mail them?



I was just in the builder and zebrawood was listed in the fretboard options. Maybe its only listed on the US site as of now.


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for replying!  After researching about buying from Carvin i see they have changed a lot regarding non-US customers, so getting the one i want would cost (in total) close to $3000. In conclusion: i think i'll let you have that beauty for yourself! And also, HNGD! 
I'll check out RAN Guitars instead


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 4, 2014)

That guitar looks like it is just the best. Congrats, and very envious of you over here!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm really not that into streaky boards, but on this it couldn't look any more perfect.
Looks 1000x better with the streaks on this than it would without them. Nice speccing man.


----------



## Daeniel (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard...


----------



## shost (Nov 5, 2014)

zebra FB looks f*cking great 
HNGD


----------



## Galius (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you fellas! Even after the honeymoon stage I'm finding good myself in amazement of this instrument and how awesome these new pickups are.


----------

